# Womens Plus Size Clothing



## duper97 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello, can anyone advise me if women's plus size clothing is available in Dubai? Specifically an equivalent for US size 20-22? Thank you!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

What about the same for guys ? Any leads ?

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

duper97 said:


> Hello, can anyone advise me if women's plus size clothing is available in Dubai? Specifically an equivalent for US size 20-22? Thank you!


Try Evans! They specialise in plus size clothes! I believe that I have seen one of their shops in Mall of the Emirates. You can also have your clothes made to measure - there are really good tailors in Dubai. You might have to go to Deira though.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> What about the same for guys ? Any leads ?
> 
> Cheers


I've just arrived and haven't really seen any plus size clothes shops for men but you can still have your clothes made to measure. I'm sure that there are a few shops around. I know that there were a few shops in Karama but I'm talking about years ago so I'm not really sure if they still exist!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers MAZ 25,
that's what I thought. I know about the made2measure option and seen some tailors around. However, I am also interested in the odd jeans/t-shirts etc. and maybe some sporting stuff....I don't think they would do such things as Jeans made2measure, right ?

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Cheers MAZ 25,
> that's what I thought. I know about the made2measure option and seen some tailors around. However, I am also interested in the odd jeans/t-shirts etc. and maybe some sporting stuff....I don't think they would do such things as Jeans made2measure, right ?
> 
> Cheers
> Lenochka


Jeans? Don't think so! Try some of the bigger malls. You just might get lucky!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I will...once I am there finally. Movers are in my appartment back home to box belongings up....feels very strange somehow 

cheers and have a great weekend.
Lenochka


----------



## duper97 (Sep 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Try Evans! They specialise in plus size clothes! I believe that I have seen one of their shops in Mall of the Emirates. You can also have your clothes made to measure - there are really good tailors in Dubai. You might have to go to Deira though.


Thanks Maz -- is tailoring available for women as well, or were you referring to men's tailoring?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

duper97 said:


> Thanks Maz -- is tailoring available for women as well, or were you referring to men's tailoring?


Tailoring is also available for women. I believe the best tailors are supposed to be located in Satwa. I think that Elphaba gave a few tips about tailors in a previous post. It was a couple of weeks back but if you search the forum, you should be able to find it.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

For ready made women's clothing, why not try Scarlet - they start at UK size 16. I haven't been to any of their stores other than in Al Ain, but I am sure they must be in AD and Dubai too. They are part of a larger group, who's name escapes me at the moment! (will get reacquainted with them in only 32 days when I am out again on holiday to see my hubby and will post the info on my return)


----------



## rachaeleid (Apr 4, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I need to know if I'm buying clothes in dubai do I buy it in usa sizes or uk sizes?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

rachaeleid said:


> I know this is an old thread but I need to know if I'm buying clothes in dubai do I buy it in usa sizes or uk sizes?


The clothes in Scarlet, part of the Splash group, are in UK sizes as well as european. Hope this helps

m


----------

